# Malmö in HDR



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Malmö is Sweden's third largest city located in the very south of Sweden with just over 300.000 inhabitants. 



The city center....




S:t Pauli Church...




Kockums was once a huge shipyard with 7000 employes at its peak and this is the old dry dock slowly transforming into exclusive seaside apartments..










Kronprinsen (Crown prince) building with its 82 meters height was the tallest building in Malmö for almost 50 years until Turning Torso was built in 2005...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Small boat harbour...




S:t Pauli Church..






Dockan (Kockums old dry dock)...





Malmö Latinskola....


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Moderna museet..










A graffiti artist interpretation of the royal wedding couple...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Nya Riseberga, a typical nice and peaceful residential district...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

As a kid I always thought this was some kind of NASA rocket launch building but it is in fact the S:t Matteus church built 1983..


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful place!!


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Some parts of the old city..

This red building is one of the oldest in Malmö dated back to the beginning of 1500...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and very nice photos from Malmo :cheers:


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Thanx Christos..

Högaholm, south suburb...






Nydala...





Dockan lighthouse...






Office building construction at the old Kockums area...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Daily dose of coffee while walking around in the city...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Mobilia shopping center underground parking...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Amazing Malmö photos, Nixon! They make the city looks better then in reality.


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

he,he... thanx Nightsky... yeah, I should get some kind of compensation from the city for posting these photos...:nuts:


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

S:t Petri skolan...


















Statue of king Karl X Gustaf, Stor Torget ( the Big Square)....


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Dockan...






Turning Torso...






Dockan...






Entrance of the new emergency unit Malmö hospital...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

The old Malmö stadium....


----------



## johan8309 (Sep 2, 2009)

Amazing! Great pics Nixon!!


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

*Potatisåkern..*

Some photos from an interesting housing project called "Potatisåkern" (Potatoefields) built in the mid 90´s and located just a 100 meters from the "famous" Malmö beach called Ribban....

I find these buildings and the architecture unique and bold and I like the colors as well....


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Jest a few more seaside residence... 
This modest little villa is the home of Zlatan Ibrahimovic when he´s not playing football in Milano...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Some very nice new shots you got from Malmo


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

*Stad solidar..*

These wooden barracks where made as a protest against the city planning to develop new and a bit expensive apartments in Möllan...
The photos were taken back in november last year and the construction of the planned apartments started last week so the barracks are now sadly torn down.


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Stortorget...
























Slagthuset...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Southern suburb Lindängen...












Almgården..






Högaholm..


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Davidshallstorg and the old police station..










Hotell Hilton Triangeln...






Triangeln shoppingmall...













More than 6000 spectators came to see the Swedish national team training before the SanMarino game...





...and this is where your poor photographer spends his days workinghno:...


----------



## Shifty2k5 (Jun 17, 2010)

Amazing pictures, I really like the ones showing the "wealthier" parts of malmo, Like Limhamn, Bellevue etc. 

btw, what do you work with?


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow! amazing shots.
the city too is really beautiful.


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Shifty2k5 said:


> Amazing pictures, I really like the ones showing the "wealthier" parts of malmo, Like Limhamn, Bellevue etc.
> 
> btw, what do you work with?


..I work at DHL, we supply the Scandinavian BMW dealers with spare parts..


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Malmö synagogue...





...and Pauli school in the back...






City passage...






Triangeln..






This is where Dracula would stay if he ever visited Malmö :lol:...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Lernacken and the Öresundbridge..





West Harbor...






The lighthouse at Dockan..






The demoting of the old SAAB factory in west harbor in favor for new projects...






...maybe something like this...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Kronprinsen..






















S:t Andreas kyrka


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Very vivid photos.


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

A part of the inner harbor, hopefully soon to be demolished in favor for new urban housing projects...






Old Cementa silos located in Limhamn also subject for transformation into appartments...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Triangeln..


























Raoul Wallenbergs Park..


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

S:T Petri church..


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Where is the last church? It is really nice, but I can't recognize it despite being a "malmöit".


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great photos. I will be visiting Malmö during my trip to Stockholm and Copenhagen in September, if everything goes according to plan!


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Nightsky said:


> Where is the last church? It is really nice, but I can't recognize it despite being a "malmöit".


Yeah, its a bit tricky... the church is actually located in Svedala (just east of Malmö) so you don´t have to be ashamed you couldn't recognize it...

If you ask me Svedala is in some way part of the "greater Malmö" region.
That goes for Staffanstorp, Arlöv, Åkarp, Lomma, Bjärred and Vellinge to and that makes Malmö "grow" to almost 500.000 inhabitants...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Yes, I have been to Svedala a couple of times (and all the other suburbs of course) and even passed by the church from the road, but in your photo I can really see how beautiful it is, and the architecture is a bit rare for the region.


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Since I have posted all my HDR photos I had on my hard drive and we are still waiting for the spring to arrive here in Sweden (cant shoot any good HDR without clear blue skies)I thought I could make an exception and post some NON HDR photos....


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Möllan...






Pildammsparken...
























Dockan..

















Rosengård...





Davidshall...
There was a notorious serial shooter in Malmö during last fall(2010) and he mainly targeted foreigners and as a respond to that the police mobilized a huge campaign to catch the shooter... well at least Davidshalls square seemed to be safe at that time....













Malmö FF tifo at Swedbank Stadion..


----------



## Rapter (Nov 5, 2010)

What a brilliant photoreport :applause:


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Stor Torget (big square)...












Three pix from the recently opened Triangeln metro train station...

























Just a regular frosty winter morning...















Yeah I know this is a picture of the moon but since I was located in Malmö while taking this photo it fits in this Malmö thread:cheers:...






The harbor in sunset...
















The U21 Euro final between Germany and England...


----------



## Hisdem (Mar 19, 2011)

You have stunning images! BTW, by checking your EXIF data, I see some pictures were taken at 18mm. Are you using the 18-135mm lens on your 7D? And a polarizing filter in some of the photos? I totally love this gallery!


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Thanx Hisdem, yes I´m using the 18-135 lens on my Canon 7D, I think its a very good "all-around" lens... I also have the Canon 10-22 wideangle lens, very useful when photographing in the city center..


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing pictures of an amazing city!


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Gågatan shopping street..












































Klagshamn "beach"...







Just outside of Malmö...



















Malmö Supras...














Stortorget...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Dockan..













Drottningtorget..













Lilla Torg...
























Mocca Caffe.. 















Bo 01 västra hamnen...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Möllan....

























Rosengård...















Old stadium...






Triangeln...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Kronprinsen..


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Ribban Beach...


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Not much of a skyline but still Turning Torso is the highest building in the Nordics with its 190 meters..


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Well thats all folks, I hope you enjoyed the photos and stay tune for some HDR soon to come....


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice and beautiful updates


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)




----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice HDR :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful...the varied achitecture blends among each other.


----------

